# Clutch pedal popping sound



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

The cluth pedal of my 2014 Cruze emits a lound (no music everyone in the car can hear it) intermittent popping sound when the pedal returns at it's original position. Sound randomly comes for a few gear changes then goes away, comes back again... anyone with this issue or I could say minor annoyance ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, it happens on mine too. Sort of a musical spring sound. Supposedly there was a redesign of the spring to prevent this.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Addicted2Saab said:


> The cluth pedal of my 2014 Cruze emits a lound (no music everyone in the car can hear it) intermittent popping sound when the pedal returns at it's original position. Sound randomly comes for a few gear changes then goes away, comes back again... anyone with this issue or I could say minor annoyance ?


Hey there,

If you need any additional assistance into the dealership regarding the clutch noise, please feel free to send me a private message. I would be happy to look into this further for you!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok do I need to go to the dealership and ask for a new clutch return spring ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Try and figure out exactly when it does it, just handing them the car and saying it makes noises will be a wasted trip. I never had the pedal noises luckily, just the loud shifts especially into 4th gear.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I noticed the noise comes on when i keep the clutch in for a long time let's say at a red light. When I let it go it makes the noise for a few gear changed then goes away


----------



## YeeYee (May 16, 2014)

I had the same issue. Brought it into the dealer, and they greased up the spring. Its been 2 months and I haven't heard or felt it since.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

thank you very much I appreciate it ! Will notice them to grease up the spring at my next service


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

When I had my Cruze, I noticed the clutch spring noise was a warm weather issue. It was annoying and only did it occasionally. I never bothered getting it taken care of. Some on the forum have had the pedal assembly replaced by the dealer to fix the noise.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, spraying all the springs and pivot points liberally with a lube that runs when sprayed but sets up when let alone made mine go away.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Same for me it is a warm weather issue. These past days have been really cold and couldn't hear any clutch noise.


----------

